# Mini Horse Parade Costumes



## GreenMountainMinis (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going to be in a parade for Christmas and I was wondering if anyone knew any good sites they could recommend where I can purchase costumes. Thanks.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 13, 2010)

GreenMountainMinis said:


> I'm going to be in a parade for Christmas and I was wondering if anyone knew any good sites they could recommend where I can purchase costumes. Thanks.


We make our own- tinsel, hats, ornaments. It's fun, just use your imagination! For four years in a row we have won the Best Decorated Horsedrawn Vehicle in the Fort Worth Stockyards Christmas Parade!

Lucy


----------



## Miniv (Aug 13, 2010)

We've always done our own too..... Are you going to do a cart and horse? Or hand lead?

We use head banded reindeer horns on the horses. The humans all wear santa hats. We drape Christmas garlands, use big red ribbons, bells, if we have cart we use battery operated Christmas lights on the shafts.


----------



## garyo (Aug 13, 2010)

We have alway used x-mas tree skirts in the past as a starting point for ours.












Ruth


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ What an EXCELLENT idea!!!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 13, 2010)

garyo said:


> We have alway used x-mas tree skirts in the past as a starting point for ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We bought cool table place mats- they fit awesome under your harness without interferring!


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 14, 2010)

The Ice Cream cart that won the costume class last year at AMHR Nationals is being raffled off to benefit the youth programs at Nationals this year. It looks really cool and has a cart, the ice cream box etc. all rolled into one. Santa handing out ice cream to the kids in the parade, I bet that would go over well. LOL


----------



## Dona (Aug 14, 2010)

These are all GREAT ideas. I've used the tree skirt idea myself...it works GREAT! I also add colorful "scrunchies" around their fetlocks, and have used garland, or jingle bells around their necks. Of course you can never have enough red ribbons at Christmas time. Put those little red velvet bows in their manes (the kind you attach to your Christmas trees with twisties).

Here are some different things I've tried on our Dwarf "Button".
















And this is "Monty", one of our colts, where I dressed him up with Reindeer antlers (hard to see them in the photo) jingle bells around neck & fetlocks, and little red saddlebag. I eventually put candy in the saddlebag, with candy canes sticking out, to give to children along the parade route.






and here's Apache in different variation. Thought he looked cuter in a Santa hat.






I get a lot of my "costume" items from little girls scrunchies, or large dog holiday outfits. It's amazing what you can find in a dog catalog that will fit the minis. The red & white elastic jingle bell collar was made for large dogs. You can also find halloween outfits for children that work on minis. Button is modeling here....but these would work on any size mini!


----------



## Dona (Aug 14, 2010)

Here are a few more....
















*JUST LET YOUR IMAGINATION RUN WILD!*


----------



## wrs (Aug 14, 2010)

O my goodness Dona I love your pictures.











I'm getting alot of great ideas from this thread. My miniatures may not think so later.


----------

